# Part Goat



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Belle is a climber!
She wants to be on top of everything looking down. Never had a dog that like climbing so much..........
She is settling in real well.
Mark


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love to see more pictures of your little red goat.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Next time I have my phone around when she's climbing I'll snap a pic!
Mark


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, very familiar with the goat analogy here too


----------



## jdiazm73 (Jul 18, 2013)

Another v-goat


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

25Kg of V-Goat on your head!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lyra said:


> 25Kg of V-Goat on your head!


My female June loves to rest on my shoulder to, like she's a parrot.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

What's that song from Deep Purple? Goat on the Water?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

us with wires have another comparison with goats..


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to chime in late on this old thread...just happy to see I'm not the only one dealing with a goat-clown!!


----------

